# Crystalized Cork?!?



## swizzle (Feb 6, 2006)

I have a flask shaped bottle that had a crystalized cork in it. It took quite a bit of chipping with a jack knife to finally bust through it. The contents are pink to a brownish orange. It is very hard and solid. I was told that it looked like an old ammonia bottle. I put in some CLR and kept shaking the bottle until it was all foamy and then let it settle. I can't get a brush into it because the bottle is too deep and the neck way to skinny. I'm thinking of putting some BB's in with the CLR and shaking it around but I've already cracked 2 bottles that way. Where do you guys find Muratic Acid so I can make some soup? Any other ideas on how I can clean this tight neck bottle? Jason


----------



## capsoda (Feb 6, 2006)

Hey Jason, Fill the bottle about 1/3 full of BBs and shake gentily up and down and swirel the BBs around the bottle.

 You can buy muratic acid in hardware and building supply stores.


----------

